# Can someone tell me if my chi pups are long haired or short haired?



## brianne1990 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have 2 female and 1 male chi pup they are currently 4 weeks old. I'm attaching pictures of my pups. my brown one I believe is a short haired and my blonde one I think is long haired but I'm not sure and my white one I can't tell at all. Mother is a smooth coat and Father was a long haired.
View attachment 30769


View attachment 30777


View attachment 30785


View attachment 30793


View attachment 30801


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

They are lovely, I think they are all smooth coat.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this is how KC looked when she just opened her eyes <3 and shes a longhair double coat


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not a pro at this at all, but I think they all look like smooth coats, too.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Me too x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

They are absolutely sweet! They look like Angel did when he was a baby - fuzzy! He is short coat.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Maybe they will be kind of in between? I've seen some that have hair that's slightly longer than a smooth coat, but not really "long." With a small, short frill on the neck. It'll be fun to see how their coats develop!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think they are smooth too. If they were going to be long (which they could only be if the smooth coated mother carries the long coat gene) they would have tufty ear trims by this age.
My Harley has the 'in between' type of coat, although technically he is a smooth coat. He has fringing on his tail and a slight neck ruff.








Not the best pic as you can't see his tail, but I don't have many pics where it isn't a waggy blur.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

They are precious, I can't tell you but I hope you stick around and post them as they are growing, maybe in a few weeks you will know for sure.


----------



## brianne1990 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your answers. I kinda thought my lil boy the blonde one would be more long haired cause hes fluffier then his sisters. but even though their all smooth coats I still love them


----------



## eloisa (Aug 19, 2013)

I think they are all smooth coat  sooo cute. I have a pic of my longcoat at that ageand you can tell his long coat.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

So cute! And I agree with everyone else- both smooth coat.


----------

